# Wasatch LE Archery Elk



## skeeter065 (Jan 18, 2010)

Well it all came together Friday night. My trip started out leaving early Friday morning to find a camp in a area I was scouting out. I get out by Strawberry and the camps were all full that I really wanted to stay at. I decided to drive all around and found a great camp that was a new area to me. I set up camp and took a nap as the rain came in. My buddy was in Idaho and said he would come up Sunday afternoon and spend the next week up there with me to help me out. I made it all happen by myself and want to thank my friends for taking the time to come up to help. I hit him at 25 yards with a EPIK broadhead first day up there. It did the trick and he ran down and up the other side. After a long track in the thickest crap I found him. I had a great time and he is a great 6 by 7 with the little curl between his second and third. Thanks be safe So anyone know how to resize the pics to get them on here?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats on your elk. can't at to see the pic


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Congrats man cant wait to see the pic.


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

send them to me... ill do it!

[email protected]


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

NICE WORK!!! PICS ADDED! any elk with a bow is AWESOME! but this guy is GREAT!!!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice bull, congrats on the freezer full of meat!


----------

